
Fossilized snapshot of mass death found on North Dakota ranch - nkurz
https://www.agweek.com/node/4593281
======
btilly
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19526679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19526679)
for a previous discussion of the same story. (But with a different news
source.)

